# 1 small question I was wondering about



## dsplayer14 (Oct 18, 2012)

When I type 
	
	



```
uname -a
```
 I see this: 

```
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu
```
What is it exactly?


----------



## Toast (Oct 18, 2012)

It's the user and hostname that compiled the kernel.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep.


```
dice@molly:~> uname -a
FreeBSD williscorto.dicelan.home 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #1: Thu Sep 27 02:14:37 CEST 2012     [b]root@molly.dicelan.home[/b]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CORTO  amd64
dice@molly:~> hostname
molly.dicelan.home
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2012)

Using specific titles for threads helps to get better responses.  Like "What is the email address in uname output?" for this one.


----------



## dsplayer14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your answers. Sorry for the title... I'll work on that.
Just to clarify, and I assuming yes, but this is nothing to be concerned about right?
I'm a new BSD user who just started yesterday, just got outta Linux world.


----------



## sysliquid (Oct 18, 2012)

dsplayer14 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your answers. Sorry for the title... I'll work on that.
> Just to clarify, and I assuming yes, but this is nothing to be concerned about right?
> I'm a new BSD user who just started yesterday, just got outta Linux world.



No you're fine. All that means is that the kernel was compiled here:

http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/


----------



## throAU (Oct 19, 2012)

In case you haven't figured out the significance - it also means you're running one of the stock, generic kernels that ship with FreeBSD.

If you compile your own kernel, uname will report your username@hostname in the output.


----------

